# Catfish Croquettes



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cups cooked flaked catfish filets
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp celery salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup dry breadcrumbs
1 tblsp grated onion
3 tblsp chopped parsley
1 can chedder cheese soup
2 eggs lightly beaten
2 tblsp water
oil for frying
1/4 cup of milk
1/2 tsp basil
paprika

Combine catfish, salt, celery salt, pepper, breadcrumbs, onion, parsley, 1/2 cup of the soup, eggs and water. Mix well. Divide into 12 portions. Shape into cakes or logs. Fry in 1/8 inch of oil at moderate heat for 4-5 mins or until brown. turn carefully and fry for 4-5 mins longer until brown. Drain on absorbant paper. Combine remaing soup with milk and basil. Heat and serve over croquette. Garnish with paprika.


----------

